# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Spam messages on this forum

## jeffmorris

Why can't the operators of this forum do anything about spam messages on this forum?

----------


## ssayer

They could really cut down on the spam if the site owner wanted, but that would mean manually verifying new users, which (for whatever reasons) a lot of forum owners just don't want to do...

----------


## printbus

> They could really cut down on the spam if the site owner wanted, but that would mean manually verifying new users, which (for whatever reasons) a lot of forum owners just don't want to do...


Yeah, but what's interesting is that 3DPrintBoard does appear to require first-post adjudication by a moderator in at least some of the subforums.  Every now and then someone mentions this in the chatbox.  For example, a new user just went through that in the QiDi printer subforum.  Maybe the moderator in those subforums set it up that way - IDK.  I do find it interesting that the spam is always in the same handful of subforums.

----------


## jeffmorris

Are there 3D printing forums similar to this one? The subject of the spam messages are misleading. The messages usually have links to videos.

----------


## ssayer

Then again, there is always the possibility that the site owner is getting a kickback on the "_pay_-per-_click"_ from these spammers...   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  JK

----------


## Eddie

I think the appointment of some new moderators has cut spam down considerably.
Eddie

----------


## jeffmorris

Eddie, Thank you very much for solving the spam problem. A few days ago, I thought that someone hacked into this website to direct me to Ad.Fly website after vising this website. I hope that this problem is fixed.

----------


## Eddie

> Eddie, Thank you very much for solving the spam problem. A few days ago, I thought that someone hacked into this website to direct me to Ad.Fly website after vising this website. I hope that this problem is fixed.


Yes, that problem was fixed as well.

Eddie

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

The problem with having to moderate user's first posts is that a lot of times it turns the users off and they never return.  We want to be as user friendly as possible, not cause a huge burden for moderators and also make it so that users can get their posts responded to ASAP rather than having to wait for mod approval.  I think that we do a decent job removing spam for the most part, especially when people report the spam.  Always feel free to hit the little report button if you see any spam messages.

----------


## Mjolinor

It would help if you removed the report time limit.

I don't mind reporting it with the button but I'm not waiting a minute between each report, it would take all day so I just report the one until next time.

----------


## curious aardvark

think that's a blanket setting for the whole forum. supposed to stop spambots from mass posting. 
Don't think it can be shut off for just one process.

----------


## Eddie

Yes, it's to prevent spambots from reporting every thread in the forum, in essence screwing up the entire report-a-post system.  
Eddie

----------


## Mjolinor

You could add a new forum where new members are forced to post first before they are granted access to the other fora. Once posted the servers would update automatically to give access but take their time over it, say 10 minutes or so.

That way spam would only appear in one place and once per new member only making it a lot easier to remove and delete the user.

A lot of fora do it that way.

----------


## ssayer

Dang, when I come in here anymore it seems like 99% of the posts are either from Clare or from spammers...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Please hit the 'report' button on any spam.

thanks!

----------


## ssayer

Heck, I can see the spam by moving my mouse over new messages. I'm sure as heck not going to click on all of them to report them. The moderators try to keep up, but...

When user count is more important to the site owner than reducing spam (for pursuing income purposes, eh?), spammers will always be there...

----------


## curious aardvark

Tell me about it. 

I clear as much as I can, as do other mods. 
Unfortunately there is only one sure way, I know of, to keep a forum spam free and that's to sign up people, personally. 
Apparently there are reasons we can't do that here.

It's what i do on slinging.org - completely spam free for around 4 years and counting. 
Takes me 5-10 minutes  a day - I spend way more than that round here clearing out spam, that's for sure.

----------


## This

having to wait 1 minute between reporting messages is also not helping,
if I wan to report multiple posting it could take 10 minutes  :Frown: , so I stopped doing that.

----------


## mjf55

So where is this report spam button.  Several new spam messages by user jueerad

----------


## curious aardvark

gone :-)

Not sure there's antyone else clearing spam at the moment.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

> So where is this report spam button.  Several new spam messages by user jueerad


Report Spam button is the little Triangle with and exclamation mark inside, Below Users Name

Image2.jpg

----------


## mjf55

I see it.  Thanks

----------


## Roberts_Clif

> gone :-)
> 
> Not sure there's anyone else clearing spam at the moment.


Why not put an Area just for Advertisers and ect...

----------


## huyatc

got it, thank you

----------


## Roxy

I think the answer is to charge $.01 to register as a user.   Because it requires a legit financial transaction...  The spammers would only get one or two times up to bat and they would run out of credit cards.   And for legit users...  I'm thinking they can afford $.01 to not have spammers on the forum.

----------


## jeffmorris

I'm sick and tired of spam messages. I thought that after a new member register and post messages for the first time, the messages are held for moderators to read before posting them. I thought that the forum software find out the IP (?)address for his/her computer and if a spammer try to register again after being banned from the forum, the software stops the spammer.

----------

